# Dongle SDR como frecuencímetro



## trifoncar (Jul 10, 2014)

Hace unos tres o cuatro años me atrapó la idea de llevar a cabo el montaje de un receptor multibanda que abarcaba desde unos pocos megahercios hasta casi dos gigahercios.
En el primer circuito que construí me encontré con el problema de que no sabía con certeza que frecuencia estaba sintonizando en cada instante, y me asaltó la idea de construir un frecuencímetro para el receptor. Me fascinaba la idea de escuchar las bandas ciudadanas, los teléfonos ialámbricos, la policia, los servi ios de seguridad, los walkies, etc.. pero no sabia que frecuencia estaba sintonizando en cada segundo y eso era desesperante.



Por ello me puse a buscar un sencillo frecuencímetro y fuí a parar al de Phil Rice. Funciona muy bien.
Pero poco después leí algo sobre SDR o Software Defined Radio, y comprobé que todo lo que yo quería conseguir de la radio multibanda y el frecuencímetro lo podía tener por unos pocos euros y ya montado. ¡Hasta recibiría la señal de los satélites!
Me gustaría adecuar el pincho usb o dongle sdr para poder adecuarlo a entradas directas, no solo inalámbricas. Yo creo que es una buena herramienta que puede alcanzar 1,9 Ghz y por las pruebas que he efectuado comparándolo con el frecuencímetro,
 creo que puede ser válido. Además, se puede utilzar en una tableta, lo que le podría dar mucha movilidad. 
Pero hay un problema de entrada ya que habria que localizar cual de las señales que capta el dispositivo es la que queremos medir.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 10, 2014)

Deja ver si puedo conseguir uno por estos lares.
La verdad que podría ser interesante y como radio aficionado, aún más.
Seguiremos en contacto:


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 10, 2014)

Estoy utilizando el software SdrSharp junto con el plugin Scanner. Esthttp://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php?391657-RTL-2832u-R820T-SDR-as-a-Spectrum-Analyserea las señales entre dos frecuencias y que tengan una potencia por encima de la que determinemos.

Un problema que veo es determinar cual de las señales que capta es la que buscamos. Si tenemos idea aproximada del valor de la frecuencia que buscamos y podemos controlar la creación de la señal o su potencia, puede ser fácil localizarlo. 

Indico una página en inglés donde ya apuntaron la idea de usarlo como frecuencímetro: http://forums.qrz.com/showthread.php?391657-RTL-2832u-R820T-SDR-as-a-Spectrum-Analyser


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2014)

Todo receptor, en sí, es un selector por discriminación, de un señal a una frecuencia dada. La visualización de la lectura de esa frecuencia es la que se debe hacer mediante un frecuencímetro.
En el caso de los receptores analógicos que muestran la frecuencia de recepción, en un display numérico, se toma una muestra del oscilador heterodino - Frecuencia intermedia y se ingresa a un frecuencímetro que la muestra en el display.
En el caso SDR, la PC o controlador, es quien envía una frecuencia predeterminada a un PLL o selector, en el caso de que se opere como sintonizador. En el caso de "Búsqueda" (Scan) se incrementa o decrementa la frecuencia de recepción, a pasos predeterminados, y se prueba si, en ese punto existe una señal en antena. Ante la presencia de señal, se pasa desde la búsqueda por pasos grandes a una "búsqueda de paso fino" (Fine tuning scan) para determinar el punto máximo de señal, que se supone es la frecuencia central de la misma. En este punto se detiene la búsqueda y se deberían ofrecer opciones: "Quédarse aquí", "Continuar subiendo", "Continuar bajando", simplemente "Continuar...", etc.
Lo que quiero hacer ver es que, el software de control siempre tiene claramente establecidas las frecuencias de: Oscilador local, Frecuencia Intermedia, PLL y datos de control del mismo. Así que también las puede mostrar, sin el uso de un frecuencímetro externo.

Estoy tratando de terminar de hacer funcionar un proyecto para un receptor de radio, utilizando un sintonizador de televisión. Lo tengo en standby debido a que está hecho para un sinto específico de Phillips y no lo he podido encontrar. Se mueve con un soft que controla a un Interfaz PIC y, como he mencionado antes, "EL SOFT" se encarga de todo eso, incluyendo la "Búsqueda" y/o selección manual - por frecuencia - de las señales a escuchar, Frecuencia Intermedia y el resto ya mencionado.

Ya verifiqué algunos costos de diversos donger y estoy explorando la posibilidad de localizar alguno en el entorno local y/o, encargarlo a algún familiar que viaja con cierta frecuencia.

Mientras veré si bajo algún soft con el que pueda contribuir en el experimento.

Sugiero que explores bien las características del soft que tienes, mientras se investiga cómo aplicar frecuencias externas al hardware para que sean leídas.

Saludos:


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 11, 2014)

Muchas gracias por el interés. 

Como no tengo la suficiente preparación técnica me pierdo en muchos desarrollos, pero intento seguirlos en todo lo posible.

He estado todo el día haciendo pruebas y comparándolas con los resultados obtenidos con el frecuencímetro de Phil Rice V.2

Pero en primer lugar y tras costarme un poco configurar intuitivamente el software (es el SdrSharp SDR# v1.0.0.1313 con algunos plugin entre los que se encuentra el scanner v 1.6.1 creo recordar). Tras lograrlo, he necesitado corregir 70 ppm para obtener una medida precisa de un walkie y el ajuste con respecto a los valores de fábrica, en los canales extremos.

Una vez hecho esto, he supuesto que debería de obtener frecuencias correctas. Los resultados que he obtenido han sido los siguientes:

Para un módulo TX de 433,92 Mhz teóricos, he obtenido 433.886.500 Hz

Para un módulo oscilador de 100,00 Mhz he obtenido 99.999.900 Hz

Con estas dos medidas y las efectuadas con los walkies doy por buena o muy buena la corrección y las mediciones. 

Pero lo más sorprendente es que se me ha ocurrido probar a medir de forma inalámbrica  un probador de cristales que construí con la ayuda de este foro, y he obtenido los siguientes resultados:

Para un cristal de 100 Mhz marca:en el frecuencímetro de Phil Rice: 19.978.214 Mhz 

El pincho mide a partir de unos 27 Mhz

1º    39.953.900 con dB > 0

2º    59.931.100 con > 0

3º    79.908.500 con dB > 0

4º    99.886.400 Hz con -2,5 dB

5º  199.772.500 Hz con -12 dB

6º  299.658.800 Hz con 0 dB 

7º  399.545.200 Hz con -3 dB

8º  499.431.600 Hz con -10 dB

9º  599.318.300 Hz con -12dB

he apuntado únicamente los múltiplos de 100 Mhz pero figuran también (lógicamente) los múltiplos de 20 Mhz, aunque no he puesto todos.

--------------------------------------------

El cristal de 27 Mhz  marca 0,000000 en frecuencímetro

no marca nada en el entorno de 27 Mhz porque probablemente esté por debajo del límite inferior del rango.

54.007.300 Hz con -22 dB

y no localizo más

---------------------------------------------

El de 48 Mhz:marca 15.989.918 Hz en el frecuencímetro de Phil Rice

1º    31.977.700 con > 0 dB

2º    47.967.000 con dB > 0

3º    79.945.200 Hz con > 0 dB

4º    95.934.400 con -4 dB

5º   143.901.900 con -2 dB

6º   191.869.200 con -2 dB

7º   239.837.100 con -1 dB

8º   287.804.200 con -1 dB

9º   335.771.400 con -12 dB

10º   383.739.200 con -3 dB

11º   431.706.400 con -15 dB

he apuntado únicamente los múltiplos de 48 Mhz pero figuran también (lógicamente) los múltiplos de 16 Mhz. *aunque no he puesto todos*.

Me ha extrañado que algunas medidas me diesen una señal de dB > 0.

Pero lo que me ha resultado increible es que el frecuencímetro estaba conectado directamente al circuito de cristales, pero ¡¡el pincho RTL tomaba la señal inalámbrica de dicho circuito!!

Bueno, me ha sorprendido enormemente el aparato que estaba en mi poder desde hace un año o más.

Un saludo ... y seguiré con las pruebas.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 11, 2014)

Acabo de realizar las medidas de los divisores pero lo he incluído en el mensaje anterior para no volver a hacer la tabla de nuevo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Acabo de realizar las medidas de los divisores pero lo he incluído en el mensaje anterior para no volver a hacer la tabla de nuevo.



Revisa el artículo de Phil sobre el frecuencímetro. No recuerdo bien, pero creo haber leído algo relacionado con la impedancia de entrada y divisores para reducir el nivel.

En cuanto al pincho que te registra todos los harmónicos, es normal, es un receptor y, cualquier mosca que pase por delante la debería meter dentro.

Dices probar con un xtal de "100 MHz"... ¿No será 100 KHZ?


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 11, 2014)

Y unas últimas medidas que he efectuado:

Para un cristal de 20 Mhz: marca en el citado frecuencímetro: 19.998.725 Hz
y en el pincho:

1º    39.995.300 Hz con 0 dB

2º   59.993.000 Hz con 0 dB

3º   79.990.700 Hz con > 0 dB

4º   99.988.400 Hz con – 15 dB

5º  119.986.000 Hz con -8 dB

6º  139.983.700 Hz con -3 dB

7º  159.981.900 Hz con > 0dB

Bien, pues con el pincho se ven la frecuencia fundamental y todos los armónicos de la misma perfectamente, además de ver la potencia de cada una de ellas.

Es decir, que como frecuencímetro creo que es un buen medidor, con la ventaja de ser un escáner de frecuencias y poder ver todas ellas con un simple cambio de número o una selección con el ratón.

Por otra parte, he intentado medir la salida de un circuito con un pic 555 pero me he acordado de que el pincho no mide por debajo de 27 Mhz, y creo recordar que el 555 no produce más allá de 2,7 Mhz.

También es cierto que he leído por alguna web que hay una forma de rebajar el mínimo de lectura del picho hasta unos pocos Khz soldando alguna patilla de algún componente del mismo, a tierra, pero tengo que volver a mirarlo.

Un saludo


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 11, 2014)

Hay otro soft si os sirve, poned en san google ea5fyt , es un tutorial para poner en marcha los tdt como receptor , en su blog tambien hay otro soft alternativo salu2


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 11, 2014)

Gracias mcrven.



mcrven dijo:


> Dices probar con un xtal de "100 MHz"... ¿No será 100 KHZ?


 
En el cristal pone 100,00 Mhz; será uno de 20 Mhz en 5º sobretono .... porque en el frecuencímetro me marca sobre 20 Mhz


Gracias mcrven.



mcrven dijo:


> Dices probar con un xtal de "100 MHz"... ¿No será 100 KHZ?


 
En el cristal pone 100,00 Mhz; será uno de 20 Mhz en 5º sobretono .... porque en el frecuencímetro me marca sobre 20 Mhz

Gracias, ea6rf, si te refieres al que nombra en el post #247384 del hilo "SDR con receptor TDT USB???"


_*EA1GFY	
    Avatar de EA1GFY
    DESCONECTADO
    Mensajes: 303


SDRSharp con el plugin scanner

http://www.sdrsharpplugins.com/ *_

es el mismo que yo estoy utilizando. De cualquier forma, por el número de post que tiene ese hilo, seguro que me merece la pena leerlo. Gracias.



Hola de nuevo.

mcrven, subo una foto de dos de los cristales básicos de las mediciones.

Ver el archivo adjunto 113572


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Gracias mcrven.
> 
> *En el cristal pone 100,00 Mhz; será uno de 20 Mhz en 5º sobretono .... porque en el frecuencímetro me marca sobre 20 Mhz
> *
> Gracias, ea6rf, si te refieres al que nombra en el post #247384 del hilo "SDR con receptor TDT USB???"



Si lo colocas en el probador de cristales y es de 100 MHz, hombre... el frecuencímetro debe marcar 100 MHz.

http://ea5fyt.blogspot.com/

Este es el que te indicó EA 6 RF.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-sdr-software-defined-radio-23-1700mhz-91381/

Dale una mirada a este hilo también, que, como decimos a cá, mientras más masa más masamorra...

Hay un screenshot que muestra el soft y también te muestra la frecuencia de recepción.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 11, 2014)

Que yo sepa, es lo mismo que yo vengo utilizando (ver post #3).

Ver el archivo adjunto 113575

He quitado el "waterfall" que estaba debajo, pero es el mismo programa.

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Que yo sepa, es lo mismo que yo vengo utilizando (ver post #3).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 113575
> 
> ...



Es que esos soft son todos parecidos. Pero, como te comenté antes, todos "tienen" frecuencímetro.

Ahora... ¿Qué es lo que quieres lograr?

Es para determinar si vamos a trabajar sobre el soft o hardware... o, lo más seguro, será en ambos.

Para ello se requerirá bastante material de fuente (Source) para ambos segmentos, que utilizarlos tal como vienen será lo de menos pero, para intervenir en eso... ya estamos hablando en tono altisonante.

Seguimos pués...


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 12, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Ahora... ¿Qué es lo que quieres lograr?



Generalmente, cuando compro algún aparato, suele gustarme investigarlo para conocer todas sus posibilidades y limitaciones; en este caso, el instrumento es lo sificientemente complejo como para requerir muchas horas de estudio e investigación, pero ya he empezado a ponerme en ello hace unos días. 

Últimamente he estado montando un frecuencímetro y se me ocurrió la posibilidad de utilizar el pincho RTL -entre otros fines- como frecuencímetro; pero quiero conocer su precisión, estabilidad y limitaciones, de momento. No sé que información maneja el pincho (bueno, sé que maneja frecuencia, ancho de banda, identificación de fuente si es posible, potencia de señal ...), por lo que desconozco sus posibilidades, aunque me gustaría sacarle mucho más provecho. Como escáner de frecuencias es una maravilla.
Por cierto, el mio tiene el sintonizador *Rafael micro R820T* que tiene un rango de 23 a 1700 Mhz. No he podido hacer el test de rango de frecuencias porque -parece ser que- el *"RTL_TEST.exe -t"* únicamente funciona con los pinchos que tienen como sintonizador *Elonics E4000* que tiene un rango de 52 – 2200 MHz. Creo que todos tienen una laguna de 1100 MHz a 1250 MHz.
Así que tenlo presente. Ambos son los dos que más rango tienen.



mcrven dijo:


> Es para determinar si vamos a trabajar sobre el soft o hardware... o, lo más seguro, será en ambos.



Mucho me temo que ambos. Por ejemplo, me gustaría rebajar el límite de frecuencia inferior a cero, cosa que creo que se puede hacer, según he leído, haciendo un par de soldaduras, y cambiando el software. Ello implica los dos campos, soft y hard.

Por cierto, a pesar de las horas que llevo leyendo sobre el tema, no he conseguido ver "pinchos" que hayan subido la cota de 2.200 Mhz (?)

Fuente: http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/wiki/rtl-sdr

De momento, nada más.

Un saludo


----------



## elgriego (Jul 12, 2014)

Hola colegas,hilo interesante este! Con respecto al rango maximo de recepcion ,el mismo tiene un limite superior del orden de los 1700Mhz,Por lo menos los receptores equipados con el E4000,Aun Asi, es un integrado con una rango de cobertura mas que interesante,este pequeño sintonisador de tv

Pd Y pensar que cuando yo estudie, los circuitos de rf ,sobre todo los receptores estaban plagados de bobinas y condensadores,Como han cambiado los tiempos.

Dejo link con el datasheet ,para que saquen sus propias conclusiones.


http://www.nooelec.com/files/e4000datasheet.pdf


Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 12, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola colegas,hilo interesante este! Con respecto al rango maximo de recepcion ,el mismo tiene un limite superior del orden de los 1700Mhz,Por lo menos los receptores equipados con el E4000,Aun Asi, es un integrado con una rango de cobertura mas que interesante,este pequeño sintonisador de tv
> 
> Pd Y pensar que cuando yo estudie, los circuitos de rf ,sobre todo los receptores estaban plagados de bobinas y condensadores,Como han cambiado los tiempos.
> 
> ...



Bueno amigos, trifoncar, el griego y demás, que ya va creciendo el hilo. Seguimos investigando.

En el link que pasó trifoncar dicen haber desarrollado soft SDR para Linux, particularmente me complace ya que es de código abierto, lo cual facilita las intervenciones en el soft-

Saludos:


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 13, 2014)

Lo que os comentaba anteriormente sobre rebajar el límite inferior de lectura de frecuencia lo leí al final de la página, en el apartado "Modificación"

https://sites.google.com/site/ea7ahg/hf/escucha-la-hf/sdr-con-tdt-usb

donde menciona la fuente:

https://sites.google.com/site/embrtlsdr/

y se encuentra en el apartado "Modification of the rtl-sdr dongle to the direct sampling receive"

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil! , yo personalmente no veo un SDR como un bueno frequencimetro , pero sirve para quien no tiene nada en las manos. 
Un bueno frequencimetro nesecita de una buena referenzia (generalmente 10Mhz) para sener preciso.
Yo busco un receptor de GPS que posua una salida padrón de 10Mhz para cerriar mis equipos de medidas  y teste.
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 13, 2014)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , !saludos desde Brasil! , yo personalmente no veo un SDR como un bueno frequencimetro , pero sirve para quien no tiene nada en las manos.
> Un bueno frequencimetro nesecita de una buena referenzia (generalmente 10Mhz) para sener preciso.
> Yo busco un receptor de GPS que posua una salida padrón de 10Mhz para cerriar mis equipos de medidas  y teste.
> Att.
> ...



Saludos Daniel, trifoncar, el griego y los demás que también se han unido.

Ciertamente que tu opinión, Daniel, en cuanto a la precisión requerida para equipos de laboratorio y/o equipos para estandarización, es muy acertada. Solo que, en este caso, se trata de la inquietud de trifoncar por darle otro uso a estos equipos SDR. La precisión extrema, después de todo, es una utopía.

Con respecto a llevar la recepción de frecuencias desde el cero f , requerirá del uso de un convertidor, tal como el que hemos visto en las páginas aquí sugeridas. Y, para hacer que este conjunto funcione, se requerirán dos PCs, con dos soft instalados uno en cada PC, mientras no se produzca una integración en alguno de los SOFTs propuestos, o una integración de Hardware y Soft para que el convertidor sea sacado de la entrada cuando se superen los - digamos 25 MHz - o, cuando se descienda de esa frecuencia.

Esto daría como resultado un SDR de banda corrida.

Con un equipo de este tipo, no habrá más que inyectar un señal a medir por la antena interponiendo un atenuador, ya que los niveles de las señales locales pueden resultar excesivos, debido a la sensibilidad de estos receptores.

Seguimos aquí, saludos a todos:


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola chicos,

he estado revolviendo por la web y cacharreando un poco.

Ya os he comentado anteriormente que una de mis intenciones es la de rebajar el límite inferior de los, más o menos, 24 Mhz.

He encontrado varias páginas donde explican el método "RTL-SDR Direct Sampling Mode" para llevarlo a cabo. Por lo visto lo ideó Steve Markgraf de Osmocom. Pero os pongo dos direcciones para que lo leáis vosotros mismos.

http://superkuh.com/rtlsdr.html#directsample

en la parte superior derecha hay un menú desde el que acceder directamente al "RTL-SDR Direct Sampling Mode".

Y aquí tenéis otro:

http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl-sdr-direct-sampling-mode/

Y hay una tercera dirección en la que explica como conseguirlo sin tocar el hardware, pero es para los que tienen el sintonizador E4000, que no es mi caso.

http://www.reddit.com/r/RTLSDR/comments/ujbzl/theres_an_experimental_branch_of_librtlsdr_that/

Traduzco medianamente bien el inglés, pero como desconozco mucha terminología y argot del tema, quizá me haya perdido detalles, como por ejemplo, la finalidad del segundo cable que hay que soldar; espero que alguien lo pueda aclarar.

Yo me he remangado y me he decidido por la opción del hardware (¡a la fuerza ahorcan!). 

Y también os dejo la dirección de un video (un poco largo) del procedimiento.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNKLDkRZc8U

La cuestión es que ahora si que capta la señal de dos mandos de RF que tengo y que funcionan muy próximos (1.937.800 y 1.889.000 Hz).

He intentado encontrar la señal de un circuito oscilador con un 555, que el frecuencímetro marcaba sobre 3,60 Mhz (creía que el límite superior era de unos 2,8 …) pero no he encontrado nada. Anteriormente lo había intentado con una frecuencia de 26,5 Khz y tampoco encontré nada con el pincho.

La otra opción para comprobar su funcionamiento era la de intentar captar emisiones de la banda ciudadana, por ejemplo, pero tengo mi ordenador en un cuarto interior donde es raro captar nada. Ya se me ocurrirá buscar como hacerlo.

Dejo aquí de momento lo realizado hoy y os dejo unas fotos de antes y de después de la “operación”.

Una vista de la tapa:


Vistas de la placa





Vista de los dos condensadores (C33 y C34 *en mi placa*) a los que hay que efectuar la soldadura de los cables



Vista global, una vez efectuado



Detalle de las soldaduras frontales





Detalle de la soldadura trasera



Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 14, 2014)

He seguido efectuando pruebas y efectivamente el pincho ya sintoniza por debajo de 24 Mhz.

He estado escuchando emisoras en 3,89 Mhz y varias más entre 19 y 22 Mhz que están por debajo del límite mínimo del rango de frecuencias que cubre el pincho original. Por lo tanto la modificación del hardware funciona. La modificación por software exclusivamente no lo puedo probar por la naturaleza de mi pincho.

También quería comentar que, como dicen en alguna de las direcciones que he indicado anteriormente, las frecuencias se repiten a partir de 4.294.967.296 Hz (=2^32), es decir, que esta frecuencia equivaldría a escuchar en DC o cero Hz, y lo mismo ocurre para 8.589.934.592 Hz. Es decir, se puede escuchar Kiss FM en 4.397.667.296 Hz y en 8.692.634.592 Hz, para que nos entendamos.

También hay quién dice que se escucha HF en 3 gigas y pico, no recuerdo ahora mismo.

-------------------------------------------------

Se me olvidaba decir que hay una serie de "balizas" que se encuentran en 28.800.000, 57.600.000, 86.400.000, 115.200.000, .... hasta  1.382.496.383 Hz; se trata de la frecuencia del cristal del pincho y sus armónicos, que al estar en el corazón del pincho se repiten hasta la saciedad.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 15, 2014)

Debo de advertir que la modificación del hardware tiene el riesgo de "fundir" el aparato, según advierten en varias de las páginas que he indicado.

Por otra parte, aquellos que dispongan del dongle con el sintonizador Elonics E4000, pueden llevar a cabo las modificaciones únicamente por software.

Reproduzco aquí los rangos de frecuencia que indican en la web http://www.rtl-sdr.com/about-rtl-sdr/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Specifications

The RTL2832U outputs 8-bit I/Q-samples, and the highest theoretically possible sample-rate is 3.2 MS/s, however, the highest sample-rate without lost samples that has been tested so far is 2.56 MS/s. The frequency range is highly dependent of the used tuner, dongles that use the Elonics E4000 offer the widest possible range (see table below).
Tuner	Frequency range
Elonics E4000 ---------*52 - 2200 MHz* with a gap from 1100 MHz to 1250 MHz (varies)
Rafael Micro R820T ---*24 - 1766 MHz* Este es el que yo tengo
Rafael Micro R828D ---*24 - 1766 MHz* 
Fitipower FC0013 -----*22 - 1100 MHz* (FC0013B/C, FC0013G has a separate L-band input, which is unconnected on most sticks)
Fitipower FC0012 -----*22 - 948.6 MHz*
FCI FC2580 ----------*146 - 308 MHz* and 438 - 924 MHz (gap in between)_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Con las modificaciones que he hecho, logro captar un montón de emisoras por debajo de los 24 Mhz. La emisión de más baja frecuencia que he captado ha sido en 318.400 Hz (318,4 Khz), y ha sido esta pasada noche, ya que ahora, a primera hora del día, no he podido volver a captarla.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,

antes de nada quiero comentar que he visto la modificación de hardware que he utilizado, planteada y explicada anteriormente por *Anajesusa* en el post#27 del hilo "Receptor SDR (Software Defined Radio) 23 -1700 Mhz".  Yo seguí los hilos que expuse anteriormente porque mi búsqueda me llevó a intentar encontrar más detalles, pero Anajesusa lo explicó perfectamente (ahí l@ dejo un like   ).

Bien, pues creo que he llegado al límite de mis posibilidades con el tema. Podría resumir lo conseguido en unos puntos:

He comprobado que además de las extraordinarias cualidades que posee el dispositivo como escáner de frecuencias y sintonizador de amplio espectro, entre otras muchas cualidades, podría funcionar como frecuencímetro; para ellohe efectuado una serie de pruebas:
-	He podido medir con bastante precisión -tras efectuar una corrección de 70 ppm- unos walkies de 446 Mhz, un módulo de 433,92 Mhz, otro de 100,00 Mhz, cristales.
-	He comprobado que es capaz de leer de forma inalámbrica la frecuencia de oscilaci





Esta tarde he llevado a cabo tres pruebas:
-	comparar en el ámbito de 0 a 24 Mhz, la sintonía de emisoras de radio con lo captado e indicado en el pincho . Casi me vuelvo loco y no he atado ningún cabo (luego vendrá la explicación).
-	Comprobar si el pincho es capaz de “ver” las resonancias del módulo de 433,92 Mhz y del walkie de 466 Mhz.
-	Intentar medir la frecuencia de los cristales por debajo de los 24 Mhz.

Resultado de las pruebas:

-	buscando en el SDR#  la frecuencia que me indicaba mi cadena de música no he logrado encontrar la misma emisora en ninguno de los casos.
-	El “pincho” capta perfectamente y en su sitio esperado todos los armónicos de ambos módulos que se encuentran dentro de su ámbito (24 a 1.766 Mhz)
-	Los resultados de las mediciones han sido:

Frec.Phil Rice	RTL-SDR

Mhz ------------	Mhz
19,998557	19,997700
19,998331	19,997490
19,977483	19,976800
18,423705	18,422920
17,731816	17,731020
15,997144	15,996420
15,989515	15,988800
13,871225	12,891070
11,999260	9,609190
11,999134	9,609650
7,999474	8,077140
5,822334	5,205352
4,434508	4,392370
4,433012	4,410280
4,433009	4,410304
3,999972	2,392867
3,999968	2,392805
3,999920	2,392603
3,999918	2,392050
3,686411	2,310320
3,686409	2,310375
3,579334	0,337256
3,579307	0,337696

Si tenemos en cuenta los resultados de la medición de los cristales que relaté en el post #5, podemos llegar a la conclusión de que por encima de 15,98 Mhz mide bien, pero yo diría es que por encima de 14,4 Mhz (…no sé porqué… ese 28,8 del cristal …) . Y eso lo he leído en alguna de las direcciones que puse en uno de los post anteriores¡

A partir de ahí se dislocan las medidas. Por eso no me extraña que no encontrase las emisoras en la misma frecuencia en el RTL-SDR .

Voy preparando un post resumen y pediré vuestra ayuda porque yo me he quedado sin combustible.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 16, 2014)

Me he dado cuenta de que al efectuar un test de cristales, *no había activado la opción del programa especialmente diseñada para cuando se ha efectuado la soldadura del pin 1 ó 2 a la antena exterior*.

Por ello, he estado pensando si corregir el post anterior o crear uno nuevo y poner los datos correctos.

Me he inclinado por esta segunda opción a pesar de que quedará menos claro; pero aquellos que hayan leído el post anterior, quizá no lo releyesen y no verían las modificaciones.

*Entonces, aquí el texto y datos corregidos:*

He comprobado que además de las extraordinarias cualidades que posee el dispositivo como escáner de frecuencias y sintonizador de amplio espectro, entre otras muchas cualidades, podría funcionar como frecuencímetro; para ello he efectuado una serie de pruebas:

- He podido medir con bastante precisión -tras efectuar una corrección de 70 ppm- unos walkies de 446 Mhz, un módulo de 433,92 Mhz y otro de 100,00 Mhz.

- He comprobado que es capaz de leer de forma inalámbrica la frecuencia de oscilación de circuitos osciladores a cristal, y los he medido 3,276877 Mhz (son los de frecuencia más baja que poseo). Un poco más abajo detallo los resultados.

Esta tarde he llevado a cabo tres pruebas:

- comparar en el ámbito de 0 a 24 Mhz, la sintonía de emisoras de radio con lo captado e indicado en el pincho . 
- Comprobar si el pincho es capaz de “ver” las resonancias del módulo de 433,92 Mhz y del walkie de 466 Mhz.
- Intentar medir la frecuencia de los cristales por debajo de los 24 Mhz.

Resultado de las pruebas:

- He captado las emisoras de onda media desde 585 Khz (RNE) con claridad y he comprobado la frecuencia con mi cadena de música y coincide.

- El “pincho” capta perfectamente y en la frecuencia correcta todos los armónicos de los módulos de 100,00 Mhz, de 433,92 Mhz y de los walkies que se encuentran dentro de su ámbito (24 a 1.766 Mhz)

- Los resultados de las mediciones de los cristales por debajo de 24 Mhz (los de frecuencia superior ya los analicé y detallé aquí anteriormente) han sido:

Fr.Phil Rice ---	RTL-SDR	
----Mhz	------ Mhz ----  dB
19,998491	19,997668	-16
19,998303	19,997445	-16
19,977521	19,976712	-17
18,423662	18,42283	-29
17,731762	17,300438	-43
15,997094	15,99634	-30
15,989441	15,988682	-30
13,871216	13,870626	-31
11,999115	11,998535	-32
11,999217	11,998681	-31
7,999450	7,999121	-38
5,822316	5,822051	-46
4,434509	4,434249	-36
4,433005	4,432783	-35
4,433005	4,432783	-35
3,999957	3,99975	-39
3,999952	3,99976	-40
3,999905	3,99968	-39
3,999902	3,99972	-39
3,686399	3,686192	-41
3,686396	3,686192	-42
3,579322	3,579121	-42
3,579295	3,579121	-42
3,276877	3,27663	-42
3,276824	3,276631	-40

datos que me parecen absolutamente correctos.

Por lo tanto, doy por válidos los resultados en la banda de 580 Khz a 1.766 Mhz para emisiones de circuitos osciladores a cristal, módulos osciladores, AM, FM. Sin embargo no he podido medir la señal digital de salida de un circuito con el pic 555.

Os pido disculpas, ya que sé que estas correcciones no clarifican el desarrollo; es lamentable, y lo siento.

Voy preparando un post resumen y pediré vuestra ayuda porque yo me he quedado sin combustible.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 16, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,

Bien, pues creo que he llegado al límite de mis posibilidades con el tema. Podría resumir lo conseguido en unos puntos:

El dispositivo como escáner de frecuencias y sintonizador de amplio espectro, entre otras muchas cualidades, podría funcionar como frecuencímetro; para ello he efectuado una serie de pruebas:

-	He podido medir con bastante precisión -tras calibrarlo en +70 ppm- unos walkies de 446,006 a 446,093 Mhz, un módulo de 433,92 Mhz, otro de 100,00 Mhz, y varios cristales.
-	He podido medir la emisión de cuatro mandos de RF: dos de 433,9 Mhz, uno de 302 Mhz y otro de 444 Mhz.
-	He podido medir la emisión de un ahuyentador de perros de 25,127 Khz y -55 dB. 

He comprobado que es capaz de leer con precisión de forma inalámbrica la frecuencia de oscilación de circuitos osciladores con cristal por encima de 3,276824 Mhz (es el valor más bajo que tengo en cristales) y hasta 28,8 Mhz (el propio del pincho).

-	No he podido medir la frecuencia de un circuito oscilador con un pic 555

-	He podido comprobar que el espectro de frecuencia se repite cada 4.294.967.296 Hz

-	He podido comprobar que su funcionamiento parece totalmente preciso en el ámbito de radio frecuencia desde 584 Khz – 1.766 Mhz para el tipo de modulación comentado en los anteriores puntos

Mis conocimientos no me permiten ir más allá con rigor “científico”. Agradecería ayuda de los que pudieran estar interesados y dispuestos a ayudarme, aunque –por supuesto- colaboraré en todo lo posible.

Los retos pendientes –bajo mi punto de vista- serían:

-	intentar diseñar un hardware para poder efectuar –sin peligro para la integridad del pincho- mediciones directas (no sólo inalámbricas) con el dispositivo

-	Intentar conseguir que mida la señal digital de un circuito oscilador astable (p.ej. con el 555)

-	intentar definir una antena ideal para todo el ámbito de frecuencias en el caso de poder ubicarla en el exterior, y otra en al caso de un interior (el mío)

-	Saber si se puede conseguir una mayor precisión de ajuste al 1 ppm

-	Intentar utilizar una de las frecuencias patrón 10 ó 15 ó 20 Mhz que hay, para calibrar el RTL

-	Intentar elevar el límite superior de 1.766 Mhz

Quizá me queden muchos retos que ahora mismo no recuerdo, ¡pero saldrán¡

Un saludo, y gracias por vuestro interés (aunque a veces me da la impresión de estar muy solo en este hilo   pero quizá sea porque dispongo de mucho tiempo y mis aportaciones al mismo son bastante seguidas   )


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 18, 2014)

“Tanto va el cántaro a la fuente …… que al final se rompe” ; eso dicen en esta tierra.

¿Qué ha ocurrido? Pues que tanto chinchar en el dispositivo (pincho) soldando y desoldando, al final “me lo he cargado”. Me he llevado por delante dos condensadores y una pista. ¡Con lo bien que me quedó la primera soldadura! lo que ocurría es que dejé un cable demasiado largo y no podía volver a poner la carcasa al pincho; al intentar poner un cable corto que me permitiese colocar la placa dentro de la carcasa ....... ¡pues me lo he cargado!. He visto que había conectado los dos condensadores  con el estaño. Al intentar quitarlo ….. he levantado uno de los dos condensadores, y al intentar soldar el cable al otro condensador ¡la catástrofe¡ he levantado el otro condensador y una pista. ¡Enfín, que todos los males sean como este!

Os dejo una foto del pincho una vez soldado el cable corto, 



otra ampliada donde puede verse que el estaño de la soldadura estaba comunicando los dos condensadores 



 y otra después del “desaguisado”. 



El rey ha muerto ... ¡Viva el rey! Acabo de comprar otro en la web, pero esta vez he pedido un Stick RTL2832U Elonics E4000. Me he decidido por este porque existe una modificación de software para medir por debajo de 14 Mhz, y creo que con un filtro determinado, mide por debajo de 52 Mhz ( no sé más). Espero que me sirva y, en caso contrario, quizá vuelva a adquirir otro Rafael micro.

De cualquier forma, he visto un plugin interesante que ofrece una “ventana panorámica” de frecuencias mucho más amplia que los 2,5 Mhz que ofrece SdrSharp, que aunque tiene sus limitaciones, puede ayudar cuando se trata de encontrar la frecuencia de un dispositivo cuando no se tiene ni idea de si hablamos de, p.ej.,  100 ó de 433 Mhz.
Os dejo la información:

RTL Panorama (Windows) (Free) - Wideband Frequency Scanner
 RTL Panorama 



Another wideband RTL-SDR scanner but based on the command line software rtl_power. Essentially a GUI interface for rtl_power. Scans much faster compared to RTLSDR Scanner.


También os dejo la dirección de los mejores plugins de rtl-sdr:

http://www.rtl-sdr.com/big-list-rtl-sdr-supported-software/

Como no lo recibiré hasta dentro de 45/60 días, supongo qu estaré sin subir nuevos post hasta que lo reciba, a no ser que encuentre algún contenido suficientemente interesante en la web a nivel teórico.

Gracias por la atención y los consejos, y ¡un saludo!


----------



## tiago (Jul 18, 2014)

Acuerdate:
Si lo rompes ..., aprendes. Si yo te contase ... 
Tu esfuerzo sirve para que otros vayan "Al grano".

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2014)

Me luce que, a parte de la poca experiencia, no cuentas con herramientas adecuadas a las dimensiones actuales de los componentes y dispositivos. Aún con estos la cosa no resulta fácil, imaginemos sin.

Para mi, por supuesto no es que esté alardeando, con la experiencia adquirida y la persistencia que siempre me acompaña, ese daño es recuperable. Lástima que median alrededor de 10000 km, si no, te echaría una mano. Investiga si algún colega o aficionado "vecino" te puede dar una mano y lo logras rescatar.

Amplié y mejoré el enfoque de las imágenes de la placa. A la primera le mejoré luz y contraste. Todo parece indicar que solo se debe conectar un "pequeño" conductor desde el pin de la extrema derecha, hasta C14. Esos caps no necesariamente deben ser SMD, se pueden sustituir con polyester o cerámica. Solo que... Hay que buscar quien le ponga el cascabel...

Pues ala chaval que peores las he hecho...

Seguimos...


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 19, 2014)

Gracias a ambos (tiago y mcrven) por los ánimos.

Creo que mientras espero el nuevo pincho voy a intentar reparar en lo posible éste. Para ello, voy a intentar soldar un poco de estaño junto a la patilla 1 del CI, para luego poder soldar más fácilmente un cable delgado y conectarlo al C13 (mcrven, supongo que te referías a C13 y no a C14, ¿no?).



mcrven dijo:


> Todo parece indicar que solo se debe conectar un "pequeño" conductor desde el pin de la extrema derecha, hasta C14. Esos caps no necesariamente deben ser SMD, se pueden sustituir con polyester o cerámica.



En cuanto a los C33 y C34, lo primero que necesito es conocer su valor.

¿Alguien puede aventurar los valores de C33 y C34? 

Para colmo de males no he logrado encontrar ni un datasheet por más que he buscado y rebuscado por la web.

Preguntaré en más foros por si acaso, y si lograse conocer sus valores quizá -siguiendo lo apuntado por mcrven- me anime a intentar incluirlos en la placa 

Os mantendré informados.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 21, 2014)

He abandonado definitivamente la idea de recuperar el pincho TDT-USB. Me resulta muy difícil soldar directamente a un pin del pic. El grosor de mi soldador es más del doble de la distancia entre dos pines, por lo que es un poco difícil soldar donde uno lo intenta –aunque al primer intento funcionó, pero no conseguí repetirlo- y suele hacerlo implicando a los pines contiguos.

De cualquier forma, creo que es un dispositivo muy interesante. El problema que veo en el frecuencímetro es que da como resultado únicamente un número (una frecuencia); pero del pincho puedes obtener esa frecuencia, su potencia de emisión, sus armónicos (si es que emite también en ellos), su ancho de banda, y si emite con lengua bífida o trífida.

Esto ayuda mucho a determinar las características de emisión de un dispositivo. Por eso me ha gustado mucho experimentar con este pincho.

Un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 21, 2014)

Particularmente te sugiero que vayas adecuando tu conjunto de herramientas a las nuevas tecnologías y a la miniaturización.

Especialmente recomendados:

Cautín de temperatura controlada y juego de puntas muy finas.

Casco con lentes de aumento.

Lentillas de aumento X10, X20

Pinzas de las que utilizan los relojeros

Set de destornilladores para celulares y para relojería.

Juego de navajas finas - tipo exacto - y/o bisturíes...

Y... a practicar.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 21, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Particularmente te sugiero que vayas adecuando tu conjunto de herramientas a las nuevas tecnologías y a la miniaturización.
> 
> Especialmente recomendados:
> 
> Cautín de temperatura controlada y juego de puntas muy finas.



Tengo un JBC 14S con puntas de 0,5 mm. En su momento me dijeron que era lo más fino que había para el soldador. Quizá no se habían popularizado los SMD a nivel de aficionados   ¿Qué te parece el tamaño? El soldador es de tipo lápiz y no tiene ningún control de temperatura.



mcrven dijo:


> Casco con lentes de aumento.



Esto no lo conocía, aunque estuve intentado algo parecido en plan "Mc Gyver"




mcrven dijo:


> Lentillas de aumento X10, X20



Esto es una de las primeras cosa que me fabriqué sobre la montura de unas gafas. No dejo fotos por verguenza.



mcrven dijo:


> Pinzas de las que utilizan los relojeros



Las tengo desde hace tiempo, aunque son "chinas".




mcrven dijo:


> Set de destornilladores para celulares y para relojería.



No son de profesional pero creo que cumplen el cometido.



mcrven dijo:


> Juego de navajas finas - tipo exacto - y/o bisturíes...



Tengo un bisturí que me regaló una amiga enfermera. Me ha servido en muchas ocasiones, pero no conozco lo de las navajas finas. Tendré que mirarlo.



mcrven dijo:


> Y... a practicar.



Quizá esto es de lo que más carezco.

Muchas gracias por este detallado inventario. Creo que hay una faceta personal que también habría que incluir y para la que no sé si existe algún instrumento de apoyo. Un buen pulso. Siempre me he preguntado si los profesionales se apoyaban en algún artilugio para evitar los movimientos involuntarios de la mano. ¡Ah! y una buena iluminación, claro.

Me interesa mucho tu opinión.

Un saludo, y muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 21, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Tengo un JBC 14S con puntas de 0,5 mm.
> 
> No dejo fotos por verguenza.
> 
> ...



_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-423035077-visera-con-lupas-triple-aumento-manoslibres-con-luces-_JM_

http://www.ebay.es/itm/VISERA-CON-L...REGULABLE-MAS-LENTES-DE-AUMENTO-/170954409102

Te coloqué estos enlaces para que veas de lo que estoy hablando cuando menciono casco (También lo llaman visera) con lentes...

También son chinos, como tus pinzas. Lo importantes es que sean buenos y útiles para lo que se necesita.

Ahora, el que siente vergüenza soy yo, por lo del cautín. Nunga logré conseguir uno tan fino como ese. Mi cautín estrella está dañado y no se ha podido localizar la parte dañada (resistencia calefactora). Y eso que es de buena marca: Weller. La punta más fina que tengo para él es de 1,5mm. La particularidad es que, las puntas, son de aleación CuAg y es de temperatura regulada, perooo... así no me sirve. Estoy tratando de fabricarle el calefactor. Veré cómo me sale.

En cuanto al pulso, el mio aún va bien. Esto es algo que es como la experiencia: Intransferible. Esto será parte del aprendizaje, no hay otra manera de lograrlo. 

No mencioné lo relativo a la iluminación ya que consideré que es algo implícito, no me imagino a alguien queriendo trabajar en miniaturas sin iluminación abundante.

Saludos y adelante chaval...

P.D.: Tengo mucho equipo para trabajar con miniaturas debido que tuve un taller de micromecánica y electrónica, en el cual se daba servicio a equipo fotográfico y de óptica. Amén de la electrónica que recién se miniaturizaba para ese entonces (años 60, 70, 80...). Y la electrónica industrial de Alta Potencia, controlada por miniaturas: Controladores Lógicos y microprocesados.


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 22, 2014)

Gracias por la información. La visera con lentes me parece un artilugio muy cómodo.

Subo dos fotos para ver la dificultad de soldar a un pin del RTL2832U.





Es realmente difícil mantener la punta del soldador sobre un único pin. La punta es de 0,5 mm.

Un saludo

----------------------------------------------

Me han confirmado que tendré el pincho antes del 19 - agosto - 2014. a partir de entonces podré continuar las pruebas.

¡Buen verano para los habitantes del hemisferio norte! y ¡Suave invierno para los habitantes del hemisferio sur!


----------



## trifoncar (Jul 23, 2014)

¡Alucinante!

me habían dado un plazo de entrega del 29-jul al 19-ago-2014 y me lo han entregado hoy, 23-julio; coste total 10,14 €. Como no sé si se puede decir el nombre de la empresa, pues me callo; pero me he quedado encantado.

Bien, pues aquí estoy de nuevo para continuar con el estudio de este dispositivo como frecuencímetro.

En cuanto pueda sigo subiendo los análisis que vaya efectuando y mis opiniones al respecto.

Un saludo.

P.D.: Lo que no tengo muy claro es si le voy a hacer la soldadura para que reciba por debajo de los 24 Mhz, aunque tampoco sé si voy a ser capaz de resistirme.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 10, 2014)

Hola de nuevo, 

acabo de volver de unas cortas vacaciones por el norte del país, vamos, por el cantábrico.

Retomo un poco el tema, recordando que recibí mi nuevo pincho (Rafael) y aún no le he hecho la soldadura (direct sampling mode) en espera de recibir el E4000, para no quedarme "tirado".

He leído en http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl-sdr-direct-sampling-mode/ que hay una forma de conseguir "escuchar" desde 0 a 28,8 Mhz evitando la delicada soldadura; ahora incluso para el R820T (no solo para el E4000), pero lo he probado sin éxito. Ya dicen que el resultado es muy pobre comparándolo con los resultados de la soldadura.

De cualquier forma, y es a lo que va un poco dirigido este hilo, la gran ventaja que veo en la posibilidad de utilizar el pincho como frecuencímetro es que es "menos ciego" que un frecuencímetro corriente. ¿Porqué? pues porque el frecuencímetro nos entrega una lectura (una frecuencia) pero no nos dice nada sobre su ancho de banda (cuanto más apuntado mayor pureza), su potencia, y  sobre sus armónicos. En este último caso, el de los armónicos, el pincho puede decirnos porqué un frecuencímetro elige una u otra frecuencia, que supongo que es por la fuerza de la señal de los armónicos.

Además, podemos ver una gama completa de frecuencias a la vez, mientras que el frecuencímetro únicamente presenta la lectura más potente (en el caso de señales inalámbricas)

Si me equivoco en algo de lo expuesto, por favor, corríjanme.

Un saludo, y ¡felices vacaciones para aquellos que aún estén disfrutando de ellas!


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 11, 2014)

Me voy a permitir la licencia de citarme a mí mismo con el riesgo de parecer egocéntrico 



trifoncar dijo:


> He leído en http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl-sdr-direct-sampling-mode/ que hay una forma de conseguir "escuchar" desde 0 a 28,8 Mhz evitando la delicada soldadura; ahora incluso para el R820T (no solo para el E4000), pero lo he probado sin éxito. Ya dicen que el resultado es muy pobre comparándolo con los resultados de la soldadura.



Lo he vuelto a probar, esta vez tirando un cable de unos 15 metros por toda la casa a modo de antena, y he logrado sintonizar unas cuantas emisoras entre los 800 y los 1.200 Khz; todo ello siguiendo las indicaciones citadas en dicha web, y sin hacer soldadura alguna. Pero debo de reconocer que los resultados son bastante más pobres que los obtenidos con la soldadura.

Por otra parte, hoy he recibido el Terratec (con E4000). Lo probaré estos días.

Un saludo


----------



## tiago (Ago 11, 2014)

Pero mírate de que te presten un soldador con punta de aguja y cable del grosor del cabello. La soldadura no tiene demasiado misterio, parece que le has cogido mieditis  

Saludos.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 12, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Pero mírate de que te presten un soldador con punta de aguja y cable del grosor del cabello. La soldadura no tiene demasiado misterio, parece que le has cogido mieditis
> 
> Saludos.



   

Sí, ¡me has calado!

Bueno, hoy intentaré hacer la soldadura y ya os contaré.

Teniendo el Terratec me puedo arriesgar con el otro pincho.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 12, 2014)

Tras unas largas horas he conseguido hacer la soldadura y llevar a cabo un montón de pruebas.

La soldadura ha sido realmente difícil (para mí); algo así como –lo que yo supongo es- una operación de cirugía con instrumentación tosca. He pensado varias veces que me cargaba el pincho.

Al final lo he conseguido. He buscado un hilo fino de cobre esmaltado y, tras varios desesperantes intentos, lo he logrado. Gracias Tiago por el comentario del hilo como un pelo; al final ha funcionado.

El hilo es muy fino pero puede verse en la foto, y sobretodo .......  ¡FUNCIONA!







Tras ajustar el software de Sdr# (o SdrSharp) he estado escuchando bastantes emisoras desde 51 Khz en adelante. No sé muy bien si son “rebotes” de otras frecuencias más altas, pero creo que se repetían más de una vez a frecuencias superiores. De cualquier forma, a partir de 550 Khz las he comprobado con la medida de la radio y parecen correctas.

A continuación, he estado midiendo de nuevo la señal del ahuyentaperros, señal que queda reflejada en unos 25 Khz y sus resonancias hasta 125 Khz.

También he medido, de nuevo, mi colección de cristales y he obtenido unos resultados de lo más alentadores. Los cristales están en el ámbito de 3,27 a 20 Mhz. Además tengo un módulo oscilador de 100,00 Mhz.

Por supuesto, he "afinado" -tanto en el frecuencímetro como en el pincho- las frecuencias con un walkie de 446 Mhz.

Los resultados obtenidos me animan a pensar que, tanto el frecuencímetro como el pincho, hacen mediciones de muy buena precisión. Hay resultados que difieren del valor nominal del cristal, pero al verse la desviación en ambos aparatos, indica que es el cristal el que tiene la frecuencia un poco desplazada de su valor teórico.

Las dos últimas líneas de valores corresponden al módulo oscilador. La primera línea medido en frío y la segunda, tras una hora de funcionamiento del módulo oscilador. El resultado es tres veces el valor nominal, que se corresponde con el armónico más potente del módulo.



Como puede verse en la columna F = E / B ,  la relación de los valores del frecuencímetro y del pincho es prácticamente la unidad, y la desviación tipica es de unas tres diezmilésimas y siempre en el mismo sentido, lo que quiere decir que se podría aproximar aún más los valores entre ambos. Por todo ello considero que el pincho puede cumplir perfectamente la función de frecuencímetro y con ventajas adicionales como son, ventana instantánea de 2 Mhz, posibilidad de análisis inmediato de resonancias y sus potencias de señal, y ancho o pureza de la señal.

De momento aquí lo dejo.

Un saludo


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 12, 2014)

Hola...@trifoncar me tomo el atrevimiento de intentar explicarte que la frecuencia que indica en su capsula exterior los cristales, es para ser usada en el oscilador para el cual fue tallado dicho cristal.
Los osciladores(donde van los cristales conectados), presentan ciertas características que se deben informar al encargar el tallado de un cristal. Tipo de resonancia(fundamental, tercer armónico u sobretono, etc.), capacidad de carga del circuito sobre el cristal y tipo(10pf, 20pf, serie, paralelo, etc), capacidad ínter-electrodica del mismo(esta puede no ser importante en algún tipo de circuitos y *fundamental* en otros) aparte de la frecuencia en que resonara.
Como te darás cuenta, en un único oscilador al que se le conecta distintos cristales sin mas, es materialmente imposible que la anotación de la capsula este 100% garantizada a la salida.
Los cristales son como las bobinas(choques de RF), los elementos de la electrónica básica que menos se conocen sus características y se piensa que con un simple parámetro esta todo dicho y no es así.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 12, 2014)

Muchas gracias por la información, Ricbevi. 

Tuve muchos problemas hasta lograr un único circuito oscilador que me permitiese probar mis cristales.

De hecho, conseguí uno que me permite medir desde 3,27 hasta 20 Mhz, y es el que he expuesto en otros hilos, y el que me sirve de base para las mediciones de cristales:



No he conseguido medir un cristal de 27 Mhz.

Tengo un módulo oscilador de 100,00 Mhz que funciona aplicándole exclusivamente la alimentación de +5 V, la tierra, y un condensador de 22 pF a la salida

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 14, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,

  anoche leí que hay dos dispositivos SDR relativamente nuevos, el UB210 y el HackRF, que trabajan en las frecuencias 70Mhz - 6 Ghz y 10Mhz - 6Ghz, el primero con un ancho de banda de 56 Mhz y el segundo con 20 Mhz.

Ahora mismo son dispositivos caros, el primero unos 900 € y no conozco exactamente el precio del segundo, que será más barato, pero puede rondar los 200 €.

El mercado de los SDR está en ebullición y creo que estamos en los inicios de una nueva era de las comunicaciones (todo esto dicho desde una humilde posición de principiante en estos medios).

Para más información (en inglés) http://www.rtl-sdr.com/videos-defcon-22-wireless-village-talks/

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 15, 2014)

En un post anterior os hablaba sobre una aplicación interesante “RTL Panorama” que permite escanear amplias zonas de RF, hasta tal punto que se pueden escanear los 24 – 1.766 Mhz del pincho; es decir, todo su ámbito o abanico de frecuencias. Eso sí, el coste es que implica mayores tiempos de refresco. En mi caso, con un Pentium IV de 3 Ghz, 2 Gb de memoria  y Windows 7, el análisis del espectro 100 – 1.700 Mhz requiere un tiempo de unos 70 segundos en refrescar y representarlo. Seguro que la gran mayoría de vosotros tiene un equipo mucho más potente   

Me imagino con un pincho y pc con USB3 y un ordenador potente … ¡será una gozada!

He hecho unas pruebas con este programa. He probado con cristales, un módulo oscilador de 100,00 Mhz, un mando a distancia de 433,92 Mhz y un walkie de 446,06 Mhz.

Los gráficos son los siguientes:

en primer lugar pongo lo que llamo "señal limpia" que es la que recibe cuando yo no le aplico señal externa; es decir, recibe la RF ambiental exclusivamente. Como se puede observar, entre ese "ruido ambiental" están la señal original y un sobretono del cristal del pincho (28,8 Mhz). Para este ámbito de 24 - 85 Mhz el tiempo requerido por mi ordenador para refrescar y representar el gráfico es de unos tres segundos por cada ciclo refrecar/representar.
Hay que tener en cuenta que este programa analiza a partir de 24 Mhz, por lo que las frecuencias de cristales, o sobretonos, de frecuencias inferiores no se verán representadas.





y este otro gráfico muestra la señal orginal y los sobretonos de un cristal de 4,000000 Mhz




idem de 12,000000 Mhz



idem de 20,000000 Mhz



Ahora, muestro la "señal limpia" para el ámbito 100 - 1.700 Mhz. Aquí el tiempo de refresco y representación (para mi PC) es de unos setenta segundos.



ahora la señal recibida de un módulo oscilador de 100,00 Mhz



la señal de un mando a distancia de 433,92 Mhz



y por último, la de un walkie de 446,06 Mhz


Me encanta ver el potencial de este pincho aunque sea a través de esta mínima faceta como frecuencímetro o escáner de frecuencias.

Pero, por supuesto, no olvidemos que para una medición ajustada de las frecuencias, el software SDR# es mucho más preciso.
Este otro software analizado y aplicado en este post, es más indicado para el caso de desconocer la frecuencia de emisión de algún dispositivo, o para analizar la potencia de señal de la frecuencia fundamental y sus sobretonos.

Un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 15, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, Ricbevi.
> 
> Tuve muchos problemas hasta lograr un único circuito oscilador que me permitiese probar mis cristales.
> 
> ...


Hola a todos , uno cristal de 27Mhz en realidad resona en lo tercer sobretono , asi es normal medir con lo frequenzimetro 9 Mhz ao invez de 27 Mhz en la salida del oscilador aperiodico ( sin elementos de sintonia "L y C" ) por  sener la frequenzia fundamental .
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 15, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información, Ricbevi.
> 
> Tuve muchos problemas hasta lograr un único circuito oscilador que me permitiese probar mis cristales.
> 
> ...



El circuito esta "bien" y no es problema de él las dificultades que antes te exprese. Te oscilara y podrás medir cristales en "fundamental" o la fundamental de alguno tallado para sobre-tono si los capacitores de re-alimentación del circuito no son de valores "excesivo" o "pobres" para la frecuencia de oscilación de los mismo.
No esperes que te coincida con la inscripción de la capsula...solo se aproximara en mas, menos, hasta un para de Khz.
Los cristales de 27MHz son sobretodo en tercer armónico por lo que ese circuito no sirve para que trabaje a esa frecuencia y para que te midiera la fundamental de 9.xxxMHz tienes que cambiar los valores de los capacitores que van entre la base-emisor y emisor-GND asi como para que mida cristales de frecuencia inferiores a 3MHz. 
El oscilador de 100Mhz posiblemente trabaje en quinto armónico superior partiendo de una frecuencia fundamental de 20MHz.
Los fabricantes tienen osciladores especiales para medir y compensar las diferencias de las cargas sobre la frecuencia final de oscilación de los mismo. Hasta ahora, no me ha sido posible encontrar en un único circuito de oscilador "ideal" para que funcione con cualquiera y en cualquier frecuencia.


Ric.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 18, 2014)

Hola compañeros,

A los que estéis de vuelta, o s deseo que hayáis pasado unas buenas vacaciones y a a los que las tengáis  pendientes ….  espero que las disfrutéis.

Sigo experimentando con el “pincho rtl – sdr” y estoy muy contento con este dispositivo.
Aunque no tiene mucho que ver con este hilo, he estado probando la aplicación ADB-S con “Virtual Radar” para captar las señales de los aviones que sobrevuelan la zona nordeste de Madrid. He probado multitud de configuraciones de antena por toda la casa, orientaciones, componentes, etc…

He estado analizando los resultados para intentar decidir cual era el que más que convenía. Estaba encantado de recibir directamente los datos del vuelo correspondiente en directo, es decir,  altitud, velocidad lineal, velocidad de ascenso/descenso, número de vuelo, origen y destino, etc…. ¡Todo esto me parecía casi magia! ¡Como es posible que yo sepa gracias a este pequeño dispositivo que vuelos están acaeciendo por los alrededores, simplemente con un pequeño dispositivo del tamaño de un mechero!

Cuando hete tú aquí que, buscando un determinado vuelo que me ha aparecido en “VirtualRadar”, tropiezo con una página que ofrece gratuitamente y rapidísimamente ….    ¡¡la información sobre todos los vuelos (del planeta)!!!

http://planefinder.net/flight

Suele pasar, y además, me gusta reírme de mí mismo (de vez en cuando, Ja ..ja..ja).

Os lo cuento porque creo que tenía que contarlo.

Un saludo

P.D.: sigo investigando el pincho


----------



## mcrven (Ago 18, 2014)

Amigo trifoncar, se le saluda igual que a los demás participantes del hilo. Veo con agrado tus avances y lamento no haber podido unirme a la investigación.
A pesar de eso, vaya mi aliento para que sigas con ello, aún si veo que será difícil apartarte de esto, y tampoco es la idea, claro.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 20, 2014)

Hola foreos!

*mcrven*:  "Veo con agrado tus avances y lamento no haber podido unirme a la investigación"

Es una lástima no poder contar con tu apoyo ...... pero seguiré mientras pueda. Ya habrás oido hablar sobre que ..... "los viejos roqueros ..... ......!"

Hoy he estado haciendo nuevas pruebas ya que he visto que la soldadura del pincho se había soltado. Lo he soldado de nuevo y he vuelto a efectuar nuevas medidas por debajo de los 24 Mhz.

Escucho emisoras de radio desde frecuencias muy bajas (en algunos casos sospechosamente bajas y reiterativas); aquí os dejo un ejemplo; aunque ponga “Unidintified”, que lo añade por defecto,  son emisoras que escucho con claridad (quizá algún día suba un video). La frecuencia está en Hercios:




En cuanto al “ahuyenta-perros” el gráfico es el siguiente:




Y….. por fin he logrado medir la señal de un circuito oscilador basado en un pic 555; la señal inalámbrica que emite es muy débil y por eso no lo captaba anteriormente. La señal es la de la izquierda; la señal de la derecha es de fuente desconocida


Con esto me queda claro que el RTL-SDR puede funcionar perfectamente como frecuencímetro, a un precio relativamente barato y con las ventajas típicas de un escaner de frecuencias.

Yo, seguiré haciendo pruebas, ¡faltaría más! y las seguiré publicando aquí.

Las metas expuestas en post anteriores quedan como un reto a conseguir.

Un saludo y  ..... ¡hasta la próxima!


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2014)

Buenas noches.

Trifoncar, te dejo un PDF (CNAF*) con la asignación de frecuencias en España, supongo que con pequeñas variaciones servirá, igualmente, para más países.

Te será muy útil para tus escuchas.

Está publicado por la Dirección General de Telecomunicaciones (DGTel).

* Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias.

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 25, 2014)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Trifoncar, te dejo un PDF (CNAF*) con la asignación de frecuencias en España, supongo que con pequeñas variaciones servirá, igualmente, para más países.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, Miguelus; la verdad es que nunca imaginé que estuviese tan poblada la radiofrecuencia desde tan bajo número de hercios (¡y hasta altísimas frecuencias!).

Y hablando de bajo número de hercios, he estado variando y midiendo la frecuencia de un oscilador basado en el pic 555 y he logrado medir desde unos 800 Hz. ; además, el valor obtenido era exactamente el mismo que marcaba el frecuencímetro. Pero debo de añadir que a esas frecuencias tan bajas es muy difícil localizar en la pantalla del SDR# (o SDRSharp) la frecuencia a la que está oscilando si se desconoce su valor aproximado, ya que la potencia de la señal es baja; supongo que debería de amplificar la señal. *¿Debería de ser un amplificador oeracional o puede ser uno basado en un transistor común?*

Al ir aumentando la frecuencia de oscilación, la potencia de la señal va incrementándo y va resultando más fácil localizarla simplemente conectando y desconectando la alimentación del circuito del 555, a la vez que observamos en la pantalla si aparece y desaparece alguna señal al mismo ritmo que conectamos/desconectamos el circuito.

Por cierto, la señal del circuito oscilador la tomo en la misma salida que va hacia el frecuencímetro, pero no la conecto directamente a la antena del pincho sino que aplico una pinza de cocodrilo alrededor del cable (funda de goma incluída) a modo de pequeña pinza amperimétrica, por que si lo conecto directamente a la antena afecta a la frecuencia que intento medir. Supongo que con un transistor JFet se evitaría, pero nunca he conseguido aplicarlo correctamente (lo intenté en su día para medir la frecuencia de sintonía de un receptor con TDA7000 y tras un montón de intentos fallidos lo abandoné).

*Como consecuencia de estas nuevas mediciones he llegado a la conclusión de que el pincho (RTL-SDR) "operado", es decir, con el "Direct Sampling Mode" que llaman en inglés, llevado a cabo, efectúa mediciones correctas de frecuencia al menos desde unos 800 Hz.*

Es una lástima que, así como para el ámbito 24 - 1.766 Mhz existe un software de amplio espectro como es el “RTL Panorama” (comentado y probado en el post #44), no exista igualmente (o mejor dicho, desconozco la existencia de) otro software parecido para el ámbito 0 – 24 Mhz. ya que facilita/ría enormemente la localización de frecuencias de valor desconocido en un amplio espectro.

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2014)

El mayor problema que tienes, para recibir frecuencias bajas, no es otro que no cuentas con una antena apropiada.

La longitud de onda para 800 Hz (Esto es lo que pusiste) - Ocho Cientos Herz - es de 375000 metros. O sea, una sola onda alcanza 375 Km - Así como suena - Tres Cientos Setenta y Cinco kilómetros o tres cientos setenta y cinco mil metros.

Una antena apropiada para esta frecuencia, cortada a 1/4 de onda - L/4 = 93750 m.

Serían casi 100 km.

Lo único que se me ocurre para construir algo así, sería una antena arrollada: 10000 vueltas con circunferencia o perímetro de 10 m, diámetro 3,2 m aprox...

Tú verás...


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 25, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Una antena apropiada para esta frecuencia, cortada a 1/4 de onda - L/4 = 93750 m.
> 
> Serían casi 100 km.
> 
> Tú verás...



Bueno, como decimos por aquí .... "virgencita, virgencita ....... ¡que me quede como estoy!·

Es decir, que lo de la antena ...... como que es un poco complicado. Pero ... ¿que tal la amplificación de la señal? ¿Le ves posibilidades? Porque sería mucho más cómodo poner un amplificador que una antena de esas características, ¿no?

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2014)

El ampli, amplificará lo que recibe la antena. Con ruido, sapos, culebras y centellas, auroras boreales y demás.
Como se te ocurra recibir H.A.R.P. ... Tú verás.

Eso está en la región de la VLF ~ XLF.

No deberías necesitar antena para eso, solo transmiten con 100.000 MW.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 25, 2014)

¡Vale! ¡No insisto!

No voy a invertir más horas en esas frecuencias.

Muchas gracias

                                                     ----------------------------------------

Pues  he efectuado algún que otro cambio, y he mejorado la recepción de la  señal a esas bajas frecuencias; de hecho, he conseguido ver hasta 400  Hz, pero se entremezcla con unas señales de 55, 155, 255, 355, 455, etc  de potencia decreciente, que "ensucian" esa zona baja de frecuencias. No  sé si tiene que ver con el alimentador que estoy utilizando para el  frecuencímetro, ya que cuando lo desconecto desaparecen todas esas  señales (por descontado, también desaparece la señal de 400 Hz    ).

Como el programa "RTL Panorama", comentado varias veces en post  anteriores, no escanea frecuencias por debajo de 24 Mhz y, por otra  parte, es un complemento prácticamente perfecto para el "SDRSharp" (o  SDR#), he enviado una nota al autor del primer programa para ver si  existe la posibilidad de adecuarlo para que permita escanear de 0 a 24  Mhz y de esa forma cubrir la banda que se puede "estudiar" con el  "Direct Sampling Mode" o pincho "operado" (no lo explico de nuevo porque  gran parte de este hilo se ha dedicado a llevar a cabo ese proceso).

No tengo muchas esperanzas en que se pueda hacer y además, le apetezca hacerlo, pero  ..... ¡ahí queda!


Añadido posteriormente ................

No sé si tiene mucho sentido pero, analizando la señal del circuito  oscilador para frec=25.580 Hz. , encuentro los armónicos del 555 (hasta  1.460.000 Hz aprox., es decir, *¡¡¡57 armónicos!!!*).

No se me hubiese ocurrido jamás que un pic produjese también armónicos ¿Tiene sentido lo que estoy diciendo?

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 25, 2014)

Pues he efectuado algún que otro cambio, y he mejorado la recepción de la señal a esas bajas frecuencias; de hecho, he conseguido ver hasta 400 Hz, pero se entremezcla con unas señales de 55, 155, 255, 355, 455, etc de potencia decreciente, que "ensucian" esa zona baja de frecuencias. No sé si tiene que ver con el alimentador que estoy utilizando para el frecuencímetro, ya que cuando lo desconecto desaparecen todas esas señales (por descontado, también desaparece la señal de 400 Hz    ).

Como el programa "RTL Panorama", comentado varias veces en post anteriores, no escanea frecuencias por debajo de 24 Mhz y, por otra parte, es un complemento prácticamente perfecto para el "SDRSharp" (o SDR#), he enviado una nota al autor del primer programa para ver si existe la posibilidad de adecuarlo para que permita escanear de 0 a 24 Mhz y de esa forma cubrir la banda que se puede "estudiar" con el "Direct Sampling Mode" o pincho "operado" (no lo explico de nuevo porque gran parte de este hilo se ha dedicado a llevar a cabo ese proceso).

No tengo muchas esperanzas en que se pueda hacer y además, le apetezca hacerlo, pero  ..... ¡ahí queda!

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2014)

El 555 es un integrado pensado para fungir de oscilador. El PIC (Cualquiera) utiliza un oscilador para funcionar, este puede ser interno o externo, a cristal, LC o RC. Lo cierto es que, toda oscilación genera armónicos y, allí los tienes reflejados en el espectro del pincho.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 30, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> El 555 es un integrado pensado para fungir de oscilador. El PIC (Cualquiera) utiliza un oscilador para funcionar, este puede ser interno o externo, a cristal, LC o RC. Lo cierto es que, toda oscilación genera armónicos y, allí los tienes reflejados en el espectro del pincho.



Gracias, mcrven!

Hola foreros,

Hoy he tenido una buena noticia que paso a comunicaros.

En uno de los últimos mensajes os comentaba que había enviado un post al autor del programa “RTL Panorama” diciéndole que consideraba su programa un complemento perfecto para el tan conocido “SDR#” (o SDRSharp) pero que como se podía conseguir , a través del “Direct Sampling Mode”, ampliar el banico de frecuencias del pincho desde 0 a 24 Mhz, le sugería y pedía la posibilidad de adecuar su programa para que aceptase también esa franja inferior de frecuencias.

*Pues bien, ¡LO HE CONSEGUIDO! Me ha hecho caso y ha tenido a bien modificar el programa para ello. Que conste que hace cinco días que envié el post, pero es que la revisión la subió … ¡HACE YA CUATRO DÍAS!*

Perdonad mi estado de exaltación, pero me ha parecido fantástico y rapidísimo.

Aunque tengo la plena certidumbre de que jamás leerá este hilo, quiero felicitar, pero sobretodo agradecer a Randall ( de "sourceforge.net"), autor del “RTL Panorama” por su programa y por su atención. Por supuesto, en su hilo ya lo he hecho.

Hoy he descargado el nuevo programa y, como apenas he tenido tiempo, únicamente he efectuado unas pequeñas pruebas con un cristal de 4,000 Mhz

Se vé perfectamente la señal en 4 y sus múltiplos (la de 24 Mhz está justo en el borde derecho y casi no se vé).

He superpuesto, con un poco de desplazamiento, las gráficas obtenidas con el cristal (arriba), sin el cristal pero con su circuito encendido (centro), y sin cristal y con el circuito correspondiente sin alimentación (abajo), para poder ver las señales que produce el cristal y, todas las señales que produce el circuito del cristal.



En el próximo post hago el análisis.

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Ago 30, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> *Aunque tengo la plena certidumbre de que jamás leerá este hilo,* quiero felicitar, pero sobretodo agradecer a Randall ( de "sourceforge.net"), autor del “RTL Panorama” por su programa y por su atención. Por supuesto, en su hilo ya lo he hecho.
> 
> En el próximo post hago el análisis.
> 
> Un saludo



Es posible que Randall siquiera esté enterado de la existencia de FE.

Te sugiero lo invites pasándole el link, así verá tu felicitación por si mismo.


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 31, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Es posible que Randall siquiera esté enterado de la existencia de FE.
> 
> Te sugiero lo invites pasándole el link, así verá tu felicitación por si mismo.



Lo haré, seguro, en el próximo post que suba en su hilo, una vez haya "estudiado" bien como se comporta el programa con la revisión.

Antes de analizar en profundidad las mediciones en el ámbito 0 - 24 Mhz he estado comprobando el "ruido" que provoca el cristal de 28,8 Mhz que lleva incluído el pincho RTL-SDR. Y para ello .... una imagen:



Esa gráfica es la de "ruido ambiental" es decir, sin ningún circuito alimentado por las cercanías.
Como puede verse, el cristal de 28,8 Mhz que incluye el pincho altera mucho el panorama (nunca mejor dicho). Todos los picos en los que he marcado una cifra están relacionados con dicho cristal. ¡Y seguro que me he dejado de marcar unos cuantos más! A saber, 

a.-  en primer lugar la *frecuencia fundamental 28,8*

b.-  luego *28,8 * 0,5 = 14,4* Mhz y *28,8 * 1,5* = 43,2 Mhz

c.-  después, una "cresta de gallina" *a intervalos regulares de 1,1 Mhz, tanto hacia abajo como hacia arriba* (22,2 - 23,3 - 24,4 - 25,5 - 26,6 - 27,7  y 29,9 - 31,0 - 32,1 - 33,2 - 34,3 - 35,4)

d.-  después, dos señales simétricas respecto de la frecuencia fundamental, *28,8 +/-10,95* (39,75 y 17,85). Es curioso ya que 10,95 es aproximadamente 10 *1,1 del apartado c

e.-  en *10,94 Mhz hay también un pico que tiene su simétrico respecto de los 28,8* en 46,66 (no se vé en la imagen), y además, esos 10,94 Mhz es precisamente el intervalo indicado en el apartado anterior (???)

En resumen, resulta un poco difícil trabajar en este ámbito 0 - 24 Mhz debido al "ruido" que introduce el cristal del propio pincho.

¿Alguien puede tener alguna idea para poder reducir este "ruido"?

También me tienen intrigado esos "valles"  que aparecen de forma periódica, como si fuese una catenaria invertida ....

Un saludo

----------------------------

P.D.: mcrven ha comentado posteriormente que no se veía la imagen, por lo que procedo a subirla en este mismo post debido a que aún permite hacer modificaciones. Disculpad.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 31, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Y para ello .... una imagen:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 116686
> 
> ...





No creo que debas reducir nada, si no, ¿Cómo harías para ver esas frecuencias?

Deberás aprender a convivir con eso.

Particularmente, más que los valles, me intrigan los subarmónicos y periódicas. Trata de investigar las características del XTAL. Si es un fundamental o armónico.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 31, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> No sé que sucedió con la imagen. Vuélvela a subir por favor.
> 
> No creo que debas reducir nada, si no, ¿Cómo harías para ver esas frecuencias?
> 
> ...



Hola...Generalmente todos los cristales mas allá de 20MHz no son en fundamental.
La forma de eliminar señales es mediante filtros sintonizados a cada frecuencia o pasa altos o pasa bajos o paso de banda(es la combinación de los dos anteriores). Obviamente va contra la concepción de dicho receptor de banda ancha.

Ric.


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 1, 2014)

Gracias, mcrven y ricbevi, por vuestros comentarios.

Hola de nuevo, a todos,

Creo que el análisis que me propuse hacer (post #58) necesito posponerlo.

He estado analizando los gráficos creados por el programa “RTL_Panorama” de los que subo aquí dos ejemplos (pero ocurre en todos) donde puede verse una sucesión de catenarias invertidas:

gráfico 1º:



gráfico 2º:



En primer lugar he pensado en que serían armónicos, pero no. No lo son por que está sin señal y al variar el ancho de banda a estudiar, los "apoyos" de las catenarias invertidas, cambian de frecuencia. Eso me ha hecho pensar en cual era la razón.

Los gráficos que he subido tienen todos esta forma general (además de otros picos apuntados de frecuencia), donde cada sucesión de catenarias tiene un número completo de  arcos y todos ellos tiene la misma anchura.




Me he estado preguntando porqué aparecían y qué era lo que determinaba el número de catenarias en cada gráfico, ya que parecían no corresponder al espectro real de frecuencias, ya que *al cambiar los límites mínimo y máximo de frecuencias a estudiar, los mínimos cambiaban de valor*.

Eso me ha llevado a estudiar el número de catenarias que aparecían si analizaba de 0 a 1Mhz, de 0 a 2 Mhz, de 0 a 3 Mhz, ……….. y de 0 a 45 Mhz.

*Además del número de catenarias, también he analizado su anchura* (que es constante en cada gráfico). Y he llegado a la conclusión de que *el número de catenarias que figura en cada gráfico es el resultante de dividir el ancho de banda a estudiar (en Mhz) entre 2,8  y a ese resultado lo redondeamos al entero siguiente*. 

Por ejemplo, si vamos a analizar el ancho de banda 0 a 36 Mhz --> 36 / 2,8 = 12,857143 --> luego serían 13 arcos. (ver el 2º gráfico arriba)

*Lo he comprobado y se verifica en todos los casos de 1 a 45 Mhz.*

Entonces, *supongo que el procedimiento que sigue el programa es* (supongamos el ejemplo de que vamos a analizar el ancho de banda 0 a 36 Mhz):

-	dividir el ancho de banda a estudiar (en Mhz)  entre 2,8 y redondear al entero por encima y que hemos visto antes que serán 36/2,8 = 13 arcos
-	luego divide el ancho de banda (36 mhz) entre el número de arcos (13) y obtiene la anchura de cada arco, a saber --> 36/13= 2,769231 (ver gráfico 2º)
-	toma la frecuencia inferior (0 mhz) y le suma 2,769231mhz y escanea la banda entre 0 y 2,769231. esto sería la anchura del primer arco (0 – 2,769231mhz)
-	luego toma la frecuencia superior del arco anterior y le suma otros 2,769231 mhz, con lo que el siguiente arco sería 2,769231 - 5,538462 y lo escanea
-	y así sucesivamente (ver gráfico 2º)

Por lo que *deduzco que el programa RTL Panorama" está analizando por tramos de ancho de banda cercanos a 2,8 Mhz*.



 (continúo en otro  post para que no sea demasiado largo porque ya lo es bastante)


----------



## miguelus (Sep 1, 2014)

Buenas noches trifoncar

¿De dónde puedo bajar el programa RTL_Panorama?

Lo he estado intentando desde varias páginas Web de Ucrania y en todas me da error 

Sal U2


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola Miguelus,

de: https://sourceforge.net/projects/guiforrtlpower/files/

lo que no sé es si están incluidas las actualizaciones (va por la V.23) en ese fichero; cuando lo descargues, me avisas.

Un saludo

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*
 ......  (continuación del post #63) ..*.

Entonces he recordado que el pincho tiene un “RX Sample Rate” máximo de 3,2 Mhz, pero *recomiendan no pasar de 2,4 *ó incluso bajar algo más; aquí un ejemplo de esa recomendación:

*Using sample rates above 2.4 MS/s with rtlsdr is not recommended. It *does* create aliases all over*.  (Fuente: http://superkuh.com/rtlsdr.html)


Todo ello me hace llegar a sospechar que:

-	*o mi ordenador no es lo suficientemente potente* para procesar esos anchos de banda
-	o el hecho de que el programa escanée esos anchos de banda conlleva una especie de *problemas en los bordes superior e inferior de esos arcos* (que deberían de ser más bien líneas más o menos rectas, con dientes de sierra)

Por todo lo aquí expuesto y antes de continuar con más análisis, me veo en la necesidad de comunicar estas inquietudes al autor, por si puede mejorar el resultado de los escaneos de frecuencias (quizá reduciendo la anchura de los arcos a 2 Mhz …..)

En el gráfico podemos observar, muy especialmente en los arcos 2º y 3º, que la ínea de frecuencias parece "coherente" desde 3.100.000 a 5.000.000 en el 2º arco, y desde unos 5.700.000 a unos 7.600.000

Esto me asienta aún más en que la posible solución a estas distorsiones en los bordes (formando catenarias) esté en disminuir el ancho de banda de cada muestreo, reduciéndo el mismo desde el 2,8 actual (según mi estudio) a unos 2,0 ó 1,8 mhz. y de esa forma recortar los bordes, eliminándo el problema o distorsión.

Visto ahora al final este post, y uniéndolo al #63 casi me avergüenza. Disculpad por “el rollo” que he escrito. 

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 16, 2014)

Hola de nuevo,

Vistas las gráficas de frecuencia de los últimos post, quedaba pendiente buscar la explicación a esas figuras en forma de catenaria invertida e intentar eliminar ese efecto si no es debido a frecuencias reales, como parece ser.

Volví a solicitar ayuda en el blog de Randall (en Sourceforge), y comentó poco después que se trata de un efecto “aliasing”, y poco después introdujo una corrección en el software con una posibilidad de escala de recortes en el menú.

La diferencia/mejora es notable y, creo, que es suficiente con un 20 ó 30% de recorte.
Le pregunté sobre el modo en que funciona exactamente ese recorte (entiendo que recorta los bordes, o evita la distorsión en esas franjas) pero no me ha contestado a ello.

Reproduzco aquí las gráficas -en tres franjas diferentes- con un gráfico de antes de la modificación del soft, y otra obtenida después de la modificación. Las imágenes hablan por si mismas.

De 0 a 8Mhz antes y después de aplicar el nuevo software:




De 0 a 20 Mhz antes y después de aplicar el nuevo software:




De 0 a 36 Mhz antes y después de aplicar el nuevo software:



Hay mucho cambio y, yo creo, que muchas mejoras.

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Sep 16, 2014)

La verdad es que, tanto tú como Randall, se han hecho merecedores de una validación. Tú con tus observaciones y él con las mejoras aplicadas al soft, han llevado ese conjunto Dongle-Soft SDR a una excelente optimización.

De mi parte, congratulaciones a ambos, cosa que espero le comuniques al amigo Randall en cuanto te sea posible.

Él debería mencionar tu contribución a estas mejoras. Si me pasas su correo le hago la sugerencia.


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 16, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> La verdad es que, tanto tú como Randall, se han hecho merecedores de una validación. Tú con tus observaciones y él con las mejoras aplicadas al soft, han llevado ese conjunto Dongle-Soft SDR a una excelente optimización.
> 
> De mi parte, congratulaciones a ambos, cosa que espero le comuniques al amigo Randall en cuanto te sea posible.
> 
> Él debería mencionar tu contribución a estas mejoras. Si me pasas su correo le hago la sugerencia.



Muchas gracias, mcrven,

tu comentario me ha reconfortado más de lo que puedas imaginar. Es una enorme motivación para continuar experimentando.

Pero el trabajo más importante corresponde a Randall, sin cuyos conocimientos, mis observaciones no pasarían de ..... meras observaciones.
De cualquier forma, mi pequeña contribución ya queda reflejada en su página.

He dejado a Randall un post en su página sobre este proyecto, y le he trasladado tus comentarios. La dirección es:

https://sourceforge.net/p/guiforrtlpower/discussion/general/thread/3a355885/?limit=25

pero también te comentaré que no acepta mensajes privados y además, desconozco su dirección de email.

Muchas gracias de nuevo, mcrvrn; tu comentario me ha alegrado mucho.

Un saludo

P.D.: aunque creo que se adivinará, en ese post figuro con el nombre de usuario "Trifonc"


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola de nuevo!

Debido al interés mostrado por mcrven, transcribo aquí los dos últimos mensajes del "foro de deseos" de *Randall (o Randaller)* creador del software comentado en los últimos post: http://sourceforge.net/p/guiforrtlpower/discussion/general/thread/3a355885/?limit=50#0883 




> Trifonc
> Trifonc
> 2 days ago
> 
> ...



disculpad las posibles faltas de ortografía y de gramática; controlo únicamente de forma básica el inglés. Para los que no entiendan nada de inglés intento resumirlo:

_ *Le indico a Randall , del que supongo que no entiende el español, que alguien de este foro me sugirió la idea de comentarle que se pasase por aquí para ver un poco el desarrollo de este hilo, y le indicaba los post donde se hacia referencia a su software.
También le decía que quedaban claras sus mejoras del mismo y la rapidez en llevarlas a cabo*.
_
y aquí su contestación tras visitar este foro:



> randall
> randall
> 2 days ago
> 
> ...



Un resumen de su contestación:

_* Trifonc, gracias por tus amables palabras, aunque yo únicamente he utilizado todas las características/propiedades de rtl_power, y realmente no entiendo muy bien como se recortan los resultados (estoy un poco alejado de los asuntos dsp (?)); probablemente los creadores de rtl_power te orientarán. Visto vuestro foro, creo que estás haciendo una interesante investigación/trabajo.
Ahora también puedes escanear usando un tamaño personalizado de papelera o eliminación de datos. He desbloqueado esta característica en la última versión; el creador dice que funciona entre 1 hz y 2,8 Mhz. Y un saludo en español para finalizar.*_

Bueno, pues además de trabajador y eficaz, el muchacho es humilde.

*Nuevos caminos*

Corriendo el riesgo de ser pesado, voy a proponerle que estudie la posibilidad de ocultar la frecuencia fundamental y los armónicos del cristal del pincho, porque he leído que los armónicos se pueden ocultar, y espero que también la frecuencia fundamental.
Si efectivamente se puede hacer, creo que el panorama se despejaría mucho y el pincho, como escáner de frecuencias, sería increíblemente práctico como frecuencímetro de amplio espectro. Espero que se puedan ocultar de forma precisa, y que exista la posibilidad de ocultar/mostrar, por si la frecuencia a medir coincidiese con algo de los armónicos. 

En el caso de ser posible, y teniendo en cuenta que el pincho se puede aislar de las frecuencias emitidas por los PC, alejándolos de las cajas utilizando un alargador para USB con ferritas en sus extremos, y aíslandolos dentro de una especie de "jaula de Faraday", las lecturas de frecuencias a medir quedarían mucho menos disfrazadas detrás de tanto armónico y este hilo habría alcanzado su meta.

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2014)

Bueno chaval... un aplauso grande para ti y Randall, que bien merecido está.

Si bien él te indica que solo está haciendo uso de las propiedades que el hardware y software concentrados en el pincho le permiten; no es menos cierto que, para hacer eso, hay que tener cualidades que posibiliten ejecutar la coordinación necesaria y, desde luego que Randall las tiene consigo. Ha demostrado ser harto capaz de llevar tus observaciones a una realidad concreta.

Adelante pues, de momento sigo con atención sus avances.

Saludos...


----------



## trifoncar (Sep 20, 2014)

Una vez más por aquí,

he hecho una nueva petición de modificación del software a Randall (espero no haber abusado de su buena voluntad ...  ).

Quizá esta vez esté más difícil de conseguir que nunca. La petición que le he hecho está relacionada con un comentario que he leído en referencia al pincho, y por otra parte, con una de las características que podemos contemplar en el gráfico que muestro a continuación, y que he comentado anteriormente con otros gráficos similares, aunque menos detallados.



Es una imagen obtenida del programa de Randall "GUI for rtl_Power", comentado anteriormente, al que también me he referido como "Panorama", no sé si con mucho acierto; pero de cualquier forma la dirección si ha estado bien indicada. No hay que perder de vista que el gráfico está muy ampliado verticamente, ya que* la escala va únicamente desde -25 hasta -19 dB*.

La imagen corresponde al espectro completo de RF que abarca el pincho Rafael Micro R820T y que abarca desde 24 hasta 1.766 Mhz. Decir que todo esto se consigue con un dispositivo que cuesta menos de 10€ envío incluído ..... ¡es una gozada!

Ya os comenté que debido a que dispongo de un Pentium IV de 3,00 Ghz y 2 Gb de memoria, la velocidad es un poco baja, por lo que la velocidad de refresco de la imagen con ese amplísimo espectro (24-1.766 Mhz) es de unos 110 segundos. Pero no importa demasiado ya que rara vez utilizaré tan amplio espectro.

Al grano; si observamos el gráfico, la mayor parte de las señales (creo que todas menos dos) que superan los -24,2 dB están justificadas por estar relacionadas con la frecuencia fundamental del pincho, es decir, con 28,8 Mhz; bien sean múltiplos enteros o múltiplos más mitad.

Si realmente se consiguiese eliminar dichas señales del espectro, quedaría una gráfica "casi plana" entre -24,3 y -24,5 dB. En este punto debo de señalar que el valor de los dB es siempre relativo en esta representación, según los autores.

Dejar un gráfico casi plano, dejaría ver muy rápidamente la frecuencia de una señal (y sus armónicos), por ejemplo de un cristal o de un walkie, ya que las únicas señales que estarían destacas serían las de FM y las de la banda de los móviles, y por tanto sería fácil localizarlas al aplicar la señal y apagarla posteriormente.

Además, si se pudiese optar por mostrar/ocultar los armónicos del cristal de 28,8 Mhz, podríamos ver si la señal que intentamos medir coincide con alguno de ellos (no me olvido de tu aviso @mcrven del post #61, , y del tuyo, @ricbevi, en el #62).

Todo esto sería perfecto si, como me ha parecido leer en un documento del creador de la función RTL_Power, es posible eliminar la señal fundamental y los armónicos del cristal del pincho. ¡Ójala no me equivoque! .... pero me temo lo peor.

En el ámbito 0 - 24 Mhz, la cosa es parecida, pero quizá también un poco complicada, por lo que lo trataré en un próximo post.

Otra prueba que quiero hacer, que quizá implique mejoras, es poner un alargador del cable usb para alejar el pincho del pc, ponerle las ferritas y aislar el conjunto en una caja metálica.

De momento, nada más.

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Sep 21, 2014)

trifoncar dijo:


> Una vez más por aquí,
> 
> he hecho una nueva petición de modificación del software a Randall (espero no haber abusado de su buena voluntad ...  ).
> 
> ...



Pues... no creo que abuses de nada, Randall debería estar encantado al tener alguien que le suministre un feedback tan intenso, detallado y acertado.

No creo necesario que pongas ferritas al cable ya que, cables usb con ferritas deberías conseguir en los comercios o, algún cable que puedas rescatar de algún cacharrero.

Ahora, meter todo el pincho dentro de una caja metálica, no creo sea conveniente, a menos que este tenga conector de antena.

Hasta el próximo capítulo, pues...


----------



## trifoncar (Ago 15, 2015)

Casi un año después no he recibido contestación de Randall a la petición que le hice, por lo que supongo que o bien se le ha complicado/reducido su tiempo libre, o considera demasiado complicado o imposible conseguir lo que le he pedido, o considera que llevo demasiadas peticiones de cambio de su software.

        De cualquier forma, gracias por todo, Randall, y gracias a todos vosotros, los foreros, por leer o incluso contribuir a este post.

        Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Ago 15, 2015)

trifoncar dijo:


> Casi un año después no he recibido contestación de Randall a la petición que le hice, por lo que supongo que o bien se le ha complicado/reducido su tiempo libre, o considera demasiado complicado o imposible conseguir lo que le he pedido, o considera que llevo demasiadas peticiones de cambio de su software.
> 
> De cualquier forma, gracias por todo, Randall, y gracias a todos vosotros, los foreros, por leer o incluso contribuir a este post.
> 
> Un saludo



Hombre... Hasta yo llegué a pensar que tú te habías alejado del asunto.

Mándale un recordatorio a Randall, quizás necesite un toque para recordar.

Saludos:


----------



## morrisey (Dic 13, 2015)

Hola trifoncar,quiero agradecerte toda la informacion que has aportado.estoy interesado en este programa rtlsdr panorama.tengo un dongle de noolec y queria usarlo pero conectado a un atenuador de -40db y una carga de 50 ohm para medir la potencia de salida directamente de transmisores vhf entre 1w y 25w,creo que ajustando la ganancia del dongle se podria hacer coincidir la escala en db para leer dbm y por tanto la potencia de estos equipos.dime si has investigado algo al respecto.gracias,un saludo



fijate en esto
http://www.kerrywong.com/2014/11/16/testing-an-rtl-sdr-spectrum-analyzer/



tengo en el taller un analizador de espectro hameg de hace unos 10 años que valió una pasta y un dongle usb con el programa adecuado hace mas cosas.para empezar en el hameg no tengo cursor,tengo que estar contando las divisiones verticales aunque supongo que en respuesta será mas rapido pero mas comodo parece el sdr panorama,en fin de risa


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 16, 2015)

Hola Morrisey, hola foreros

Voy a aprovechar para dejar aquí dos novedades que mejoran de manera considerable las posibilidades del dongle sdr-rtl como analizador de espectros (o frecuencímetro múltiple) dentro del ámbito DC - 1,8 Ghz.

La primera es la aparición hace uno o dos meses de un dongle SDR-RTL con:

1º    con un cristal con TCXO "Temperature Compensated Crystal Oscillator" con 1 ppm máximo de desviación. El anterior dongle lleva un cristal de baja precisión que puede variar en 6-7 ppm después de 30 minutos de funcionamiento, según un estudio realizado al efecto http://www.rtl-sdr.com/review-tcxo-modified-rtl-sdr-dongle/

2º    dos conectores para "direct sampling mode" (ver nota)

3º    una conexión para antena SMA hembra


y otras mejoras, al precio de 24,95 €

*nota: antes había que soldar directamente a las patas de un micro (o a dos condensadores de superficie) que era casi imposible efectuar. Yo lo conseguí tras cargarme previamente otro dongle. Ahora han incluído dos conectores mucho más fáciles de utilizar y sin riesgo a cargarse el dispositivo.*

ver imagen de las nuevas conexiones: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No pongo la dirección del anuncio porque no sé si se puede publicar aquí.

La segunda novedad: un grupo de astrofísicos eslovenos del instituto Astronomical Society Vega – Ljubljana han estado buscando un software para sus estudios y han conseguido encontrarlo y mejorarlo. Lo más notable de su éxito es que han cambiado el programa rtl_power por el rtl_power _FFTW que utiliza un algoritmo muchísimo más ràpido.
http://www.rtl-sdr.com/rtl_power_fftw-a-modified-version-of-rtl_power-designed-for-radio-astronomy/

Voy a recordar aquí que el ancho de banda del dongle SDR-RTL es de 2,8 Mhz, ancho de banda que se actualiza instantáneamente. En los programas del estilo al Panorama (del que ya he subido anteriormente varias fotos) que pueden abarcar todo el espectro “natural” del dongle, es decir  24 – 1.766 Mhz, el tiempo de refresco de la pantalla para todo este ámbito era de entre 70 y 110 segundos para mi anterior PC (ahora tengo uno nuevo y no he efectuado las pruebas porque no tengo el dongle en casa) pero ahora supongo que la velocidad del nuevo programa hará factible observar todo el espectro con un refresco mucho más frecuente.
Bueno, pues con la introducción de este nuevo programa rtl_power_FFTW, la cosa cambia mucho y tengo entendido que la velocidad de refresco aumenta considerablemente (tengo unas ganas increíbles de poder probarlo).
Es decir, con el nuevo dispositivo *(con un cristal con TCXO "Temperature Compensated Crystal Oscillator" con 1 ppm máximo de desviación)* y el nuevo software* (basado en rtl_power_FFTW y una nueva librería)*, el analizador de espectros utilizando el dongle parece ser que mejora notablemente en precisión y en rapidez analizando amplios espectros. De cualquier forma voy a ser un poco escèptico mientras no pueda comprobarlo yo mismo.

En cuanto tenga el nuevo dongle (1 ppm) y pruebe el nuevo software subiré mis resultados.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 17, 2015)

Hola,

  pues después de recuperar mi dongle (que no es el recién aparecido con TCXO) he comenzado todo ilusionado a intentar descargar el nuevo software comentado ( http://www.rtl-sdr.com/qspectrumanalyzer-updated-to-support-rtl_power_fftw/ ) y he acabado mareado.

Resulta que para instalarlo, es necesario:



> Python >= 3.3
> PyQt >= 4.5
> PyQtGraph (http://www.pyqtgraph.org)
> rtl-sdr (https://github.com/keenerd/rtl-sdr)
> Optional: rtl_power_fftw (https://github.com/AD-Vega/rtl-power-fftw)


 y parece ser que el PyQt está bajo licencia y yo me he perdido entre tanto requerimiento y lenguajes de programación. Pensaba que todo consistiría en instalar un programa y ¡Voilá! ya estaría. ¡Ah, Iluso de mí! ¡Nada más lejos de la realidad!

  Por lo tanto, creo que voy a tardar mucho en conseguir algún avance. Quizá espere a que alguien elabore un programa que maneje el "power_rtl_FFTW" y sea instalable directamente en windows.

Mientras, intentaré avanzar por este maremagnum desconocido para mí, aunque supongo que me desfondaré enseguida.

Lamento si he creado alguna expectativa.

Un saludo


----------



## morrisey (Dic 17, 2015)

Hola de nuevo trifoncar a lo que me refería es a realizar este atenuador:



por cierto tengo problemas para instalar el rtl panorama no acabo de hacerlo funcionar,podrias indicarme si hay algo especial que hacer en la instalacion y donde podria bajar la ultima version.gracias y un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola Morrisey,

    no, nunca monté ni utilicé dicho atenuador.

    En cuanto al programa "Rtl Panorama"  debes entrar en : 

http://sourceforge.net/projects/guiforrtlpower/

 donde encontrarás:

*1º      el enlace para descargar la última versión*:  

https://sourceforge.net/p/guiforrtlpower/code/HEAD/tree/Win32/Release/

y 

*2º     el enlace para descargar los ficheros necesarios para ejecutarlo que son*:

rtlsdr.dll
libusb-1.0.dll
rtl_power.exe

que debes colocarlos en la misma carpeta que el fichero de programa "rtlpan.exe":

http://sdr.osmocom.org/trac/attachment/wiki/rtl-sdr/RelWithDebInfo.zip

Una vez instalado el programa y arrancado, te recomiendo que en "Menú - Rtl_ options - Crop percent... " selecciones 30% para evitar las distorsiones de los bordes de los diferentes tramos de escaneado. Puedes comparar el efecto variando ese valor.

En mi ordenador, la velocidad de escaneo es de unos 22,5 Mhz/segundo, aunque supongo que el valor del parámetro comentado influye directamente en ese valor de escaneo. Entiendo que si recorto un 30% (15% en cada extremo) del tramo de escaneado, únicamente se aprovechará el 55% por que tendrá que volverlo a escanear en el siguiente tramo, donde también se recortarán los dos extremos de 15%.
La velocidad que te he indicado es con el recorte de 30%.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Mar 11, 2018)

Hola de nuevo tras algo más de dos años sin entradas aquí.

Escribo de nuevo porque al intentar probar la nueva versión de *QSpectrumAnalyzer 2.2.0* (que utiliza rtl-power-fftw, mucho más rápido y eficaz que el rtl-power normal) he conseguido que funcione en Windows.

Muestro los resultados a continuación:

*100 MHz --> 3,8 sg.  //  200 MHz. --> 7.7 sg.  //  300 MHz. --> 11.5 sg.  //  400 MHz. --> 15,2 sg.
500 MHz. --> 19,0 sg.  //  1.000 MHz --> 37.9 sg. *

He parametrizado así: --> bin=10,000 KHz  //  crop=30%  (ver nota) // intervalo=0.01 sg.

Creo que para ser el dongle RTL-SDR un dispositivo barato, los resultados de su faceta (entre otras muchas) como escaner de frecuencias son impresionantes
-----
nota: sin el crop (recorte) del 30% los tiempos bajan, pero el dongle tiene distorsión de dB. en los bordes que recomienda recortar entre un 20 y un 30% de los límites de escaneado


----------

